# Michigan Up-Dated Poll



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

My hubby pointed out the "old" polls flaws... and as it stands it's totally even for each option. So let's try this again and see if we can get a majority going! I'm going to PM everyone who's considering going to let you all know the poll exists lol!

So far my list of possibly attendees is:

Lego&Jacub (me, hubby & Geddy)
Monomer
Marshab1
Penny's Mom
sophie,sadie,hannah's mom
Farley Rocks
kathy/MI
Shinning Star
Rena 450
mrod

Sorry to be so disorganized... but I'm new to all of this organizing stuff 

I do realize that since we have ppl needing one day or the other there may be some disappointments, and for that I am truely sorry.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

As usual, hubby and I can do either day LOL!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I HATE IT!!!!!! I selected the wrong button, ARRRGHHH!!!! Stupid me... too bad I can't re-do my vote. Could someone who can only do "Saturday only", pick "Sunday only" as that's the only way I can figure out how to UN-do my mistake in this poll...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL... or I could select every *other* option, so they each have one vote and we can all vote again!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh shoot... you *can't* vote again can you? Oh moderators.....!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Or you could just start yet another poll... just for me


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I know... it's starting to get _*messy*_ huh? LMBO!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Funny how every MI meet-up is unique in its own way... this one's starting out as a real doosey...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

When I'm the one arranging it it sure is LOLOLOL!! You are WAY better at this than I am!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> When I'm the one arranging it it sure is LOLOLOL!! You are WAY better at this than I am!!


WHAT?!! I'm the one who goofed here in the poll...:doh: and it didn't take me long either!


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

As for on leash or off leash .
We , Star and I have never been to a Dog Park in our lives.
So I don't think it would be a big deal for us on the first time doing this.
After the first time we will be better able to answer that question.


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for doing this poll! I chose sunday only because we go see our new little puppy in Ohio on Saturday!!!! But Sam would love to go on Sunday, she's never been to a dog park but is fine off a leash (at least when I'm around! LOL)


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

monomer said:


> WHAT?!! I'm the one who goofed here in the poll...:doh: and it didn't take me long either!


oh you're not the only one! I *should* have answered "either day, Sun Pref"... as hubby tends to have to work Saturdays.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Shinning Star said:


> ...We , Star and I have never been to a Dog Park in our lives...


WOW! Never been to a Dog Park?... you guys are going to just love it!!!


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

monomer said:


> WOW! Never been to a Dog Park?... you guys are going to just love it!!!


 
That just goes to show you that Star and I are not world travelers.

Star's world is = Backyard = woods behind the house for chasing
Rabbits and Squirrel's = Cottage on the lake for Swimming , Swimming and Swimming in the summer time.

Thats our little world.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell is never off leash except at a dog park! And she loves it. So no matter how "interesting" it starts out it will be fun!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I wish I could join you all, but will be at the shows in Lansing. Marsha, Goldens go in at 9:30am on Saturday. While it seems early, just remember that I will be at the site by 7:00 to groom, which means that I will have gotten up at 4:45 to ex all the dogs and have time for the renovation project also known as hair and makeup  just to be presentable myself!!!!

Anyone in the area who can come, make sure to look me up and say "Hi!" I'll be the one running around like a chicken with it's head chopped off trying to make 3 different rings that are all VERY close times :doh:


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok, so that means we should be in seats by about 9am to see the goldens? And are your other showings after that? We definitely want to stop and say hi and meet the dogs but we don't want to get in the way of your "hair-pulling, running in circles" routine. So maybe we'll wait till after all your showings to come see you.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> Ok, so that means we should be in seats by about 9am to see the goldens? And are your other showings after that? We definitely want to stop and say hi and meet the dogs but we don't want to get in the way of your "hair-pulling, running in circles" routine. So maybe we'll wait till after all your showings to come see you.


9:00 will give you PLENTY of time. The dogs go in by sex and age - boys first, youngest (6-9 mo) and up. I am in the Bred-By Exhibitor class. I will be ringside 5-10 minutes before our class goes in. We'll just see how dicey things get in regards to my other breeds, but we will definately connect! I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Actually, Marsha, I might just recruit you - I could end up begging you to hold a dog for me!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Actually, Marsha, I might just recruit you - I could end up begging you to hold a dog for me!!!


Oh the pressure!: 

Wait you're dogs are well trained and won't pull me off my feet in excitement! So whatever you need.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

PG good luck next weekend!!! I wish you could be in Lake Orion too... but hopefully next time!! 

Looks to me like Sunday will work out better for most, so let's call it next Sunday, December 2nd.

What time do ya'll think? Monomer... you're probably coming in from the furthest away... what time would work best for you?


----------

